# Lump charcoal got WET - is it still good?



## ryan in louisville (Jul 22, 2014)

I picked up some charcoal I had in my FIL's barn Sunday.  Over the winter the bags got soaked from an ice dam blocking water from running off.  When we picked the bags up the bottom of the bag split so I am curious if the charcoal inside is still worth keeping?  I know humidity will cause lump to pop more while heating but I've never had my charcoal get soaking wet before.  The wood is dry to the touch as this happened 5 months ago probably.


----------



## bluewhisper (Jul 22, 2014)

It should be fine. Try a little test fire before you commit to using it.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 22, 2014)

It needs to dry completely, otherwise it will smell skunky and make your meat taste a bit off. It might be best just to buy another bag.


----------



## venture (Jul 22, 2014)

I would pitch it, not worth messing with.

If not, spread it out on concrete in the summer sun and be sure it is totally dry.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 22, 2014)

It's carbon, it's fine when dried thoroughly.


~Martin


----------



## ryan in louisville (Jul 28, 2014)

Well I thought I would post a followup to the question I asked.  Friday night I got home and started a half full chimney of this charcoal.  It lit up just like normal.  I used the rest of my supply Saturday.  The morning was cloudy but calm and the first bag lasted about 7 hours.  Then the sun came out and the wind picked up quite a bit and the next 2 bags lasted about 3.5 - 4 hours each.  I put the last bit of lump on top of the embers and that lasted me through the salmon I cooked.


----------



## hickorybutt (Jul 28, 2014)

Good to know that it lit up just fine.  I've had charcoal briquets that have been wet before, and they were really hard to get lit.  I think briquets are a little more porous and will hold onto moisture longer than lump.


----------

